# DSTT/DSTTi TTMenu kernel v1.18



## luke_c (Dec 17, 2010)

*DSTT/DSTTi TTMenu kernel v1.18*
A long awaited update



Finally, after almost 2 years of waiting, the Top Toy DS team have updated their DSTT/DSTTi "TTMenu" kernel to version 1.18. See the changelog below for more information.
Note: Most, if not all of the game fixes and various other features of this firmware have been taken from RetroGameFan and Rudolph's firmware for multiple flashcards.[/p]



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> Info Library update to 5415.
> Updated cheat library.
> Added ysmenu.
> Fixed lots of roms.
> ...


----------

